# South Llano River SP.



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Went to the park last week had a few opportunities to shoot some HDR panoramas. This was a total of 30 images. Six sets of Five images tone mapped in Photomatix then stitched in Autopano Pro.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

wow, nice!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Very nice*

Excellent HDR on that one. Not too much just right. Excellent image.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Awsome shot. Love the intensity of the sky.


----------

